# just got new tent



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbup1: this tent is Great :thumbup1: what can I say


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You can say where you got it - that looks like it can go anywhere.


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.venturacampsystems.comhttp://www.venturacampsystems.com/images/cabin_cot_kona.jpg


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

That looks nice, where do you plan to use it? Looks like a small TT without wheels.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a nice looking tent. Have you used this tent yet, would love some pics of your setup.


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I have used it last weekend. It was about 50 degrees at night 5-10 mph winds . I started out in sweat pants & tee shirt with in 1/2 hour I was in just shorts . slept great all night .will post pics. next time I go out this weekend.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have tent envy!!!!!!!


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out over the weekend .lows in the 30s warm & comfey :thumbup1: I pack all my gear to my private camp site or should i say drag. (sled) into a small gorge if I go withen 3 days of it their is a nice waterfall . the ground is always wet . I will post pics soon


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

:10220:


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## scrib (Oct 19, 2008)

An Ahkio! I've played pack mule to one of those on more than one occasion.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Great looking tent! Congrats.


----------



## tracik (Jun 14, 2009)

Does that have a/c?


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

why yes it does







see the snow :10220:


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry haven't been on here for sometime up date on my tent . last winter camping windchill -17 THIS THING IS BAD A-- nice warm & comfey would loved to post pics. but my camra froze now i need a new one


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

oh ya this is my tent


----------

